# In Coming!



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

The Air Force was spraying for mosquitoes the other night. It was impressive to see and feel the plane fly by. I watched it from my deck and told my wife the next pass would be right over our house. I was right! It looked like it was stuck in my roof in one picture! One of the bald eagles flew by while i taking pictures so of course I had to include it. Here they are;


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool pics!

I'm sorry...did you say the AF was spraying for mosquitoes? How often does happen?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

7.62 said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> I'm sorry...did you say the AF was spraying for mosquitoes? How often does happen?



Uncle SAMs love potion. It's for "our own good". They do it near me in NC, except a guy drives a tanker truck around the neighborhood and gas's it up lol


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I remember years ago when they had the drop ramp open on the back and they flew so low you could see the guys standing in the back of the plane,,, they are so low it will rattle windows,,, God bless them bug killers


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

My first though when I heard these guys were still spraying was, "Why? It's getting cooler out!" That was until the morning of the TKAA tournament. I think the bugs were worse that morning than they had been all summer. Not just skeeters but the gnats too. Enough to drive you mad! 

Anyway, those boys went directly over our house last night and scared the dogs, freaked the wife out and made my little one a little scared even. I ran out the front door to see if I could catch a glimpse but he was gone. Did see him about 10 minutes later as I was driving down Warwick. The skipper was definitely low, and darn near looked like he was giving the trees a shave.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Can you say duck like in watch your head.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

7.62 said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> I'm sorry...did you say the AF was spraying for mosquitoes? How often does happen?


Check out this link for more info: http://www.youngstown.afrc.af.mil/library/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=3413

You can see in one of Brian's pics that it has a Youngstown emblem on the tail. Guess they're doing some control for the area DoD installations due to all that rain we've had over the past month and a half.

Cool pics indeed, Brian. Thanks.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I wish they would spray for chiggers where I hunt! Dang bugs.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I enjoy doing the post. The Air Force Reserve does the spraying and considers it training for the reservist. It does make a difference.


----------



## stumpp (Jul 13, 2010)

during hunting season the fighter jets do there flight path right over a peice of property i hunt along I-95 just off of exit 41 and run all sorts of deer to me. winner winner tenderloin dinner


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

If that was last night I saw the same thing and had to scramble out to cover my bees as they were only supposed to spray Poquoson on Monday. 

To boot someone needs to determine the effect that said spraying has on blue crab larva as the chemical has a warning that it is highly toxic to aquatic invertebrates and they are spraying over one of the local blue crab nurseries. 

Grump grump grump. . .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Not sure I would have stood outside while a pile of pestacides were raining down on me...


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I am sure that you had at least 3 minutes before it settled down on the heads of you and yours. . . . Funny I never thought about the effects when my kids were little. . . I which I had.


----------



## FISHNBEER (Mar 20, 2008)

Man that's low flying, looks like it's gonna clip the trees....nice photos again.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome Brian.


----------

